# EP Study & ICD placement



## donsqueen (Dec 2, 2008)

Patient had electrophysiology study. As a result of the study, the ICD was placed by the same provider at the same session. My instinct is to place a modifier 59 on the ep study, however, Ingenix Encoder pro is stating to place a modifier 51 on the ICD placement. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Is Ingenix correct?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## diane1217 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have version 5.3 of the Encoder, and modifier 51 is not listed as being appropriate for any of the EP codes.  Additionally, there is a note in the CPT book that states "Modifier 51 should not be appended to 93600-93660".  You might want to consider using the 59 modifier.  Hope that helps a bit.


----------

